# 1999 Trek Y Foil 62cm for sale $1000



## rparker02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just curious if anyone is interested... My computer isn't allowing me to upload photos so this is the link to the craigslist ad with a few pics....

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/1654236449.html

-- Located in Central MA


----------



## stitan (Apr 24, 2010)

Were you able to sell the bike? How did you determine the price? I have a y foil 66 one. I am very interested in selling mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2010)

Did either of you sell your 62cm Y Foil's?

I'm currently in the market for one and would love to see pix.

Thanks,

Justin


----------

